# Separation Required?



## Bootleg (Jul 6, 2010)

2009 IRC is there garage/residence separation?

2006 IRC R309.2


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 6, 2010)

I found it 2009 IRC table R302.6


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 6, 2010)

I just love these in depth and crazy items. . .


----------



## peach (Jul 6, 2010)

required..  not required to be 1 hour


----------

